# Remembering (long)



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

I tried to post this last night, but the site wouldn't load for me. Yesterday would have been my old girl's (Kris) birthday. Kris was an amazing dog and an even more amazing friend. Kris was the daughter of my mother's GSD (she was leased back to the breeder) as payment for a leased breeding. 









I had dabbled in obedience before and was starting out in confirmation (handling for a couple of breeders) learning the ropes. Kris was actually 3rd-4th pick of the litter (her two sable sisters were 1-2 and the lone boy was 3 or 4 depending on the looker). Kris was the definition of independence, once we couldn't find her after the pups had been outside. All the other puppies (7 in the litter) would come running as soon as you called, I hunted all over the fenced run. We thought she may have crawled in a den at the back of the yard (built by Karelien bear dogs), but I couldn't reach all the way. It wasn't till some time later that I found her squished between a book shelf and the couch, somehow she had snuck in and was ignoring everyone. 









Kris was never one for socializing, at shows I put her in her crate and cover it with a towel so she can pretend no one is there. She was good with dogs and people, just ignored them all. She loved cats and puppies, once (before she ever had a litter) I put the speaker phone on when talking to her breeder (who had a litter of puppies), she ended up curling up around the phone (she could hear the puppeis) crying back at it. That wasn't the first hint I had that she would be a good mother, she used to have false pregnancies and her stuffed toys became her "babies". I would spend a week or so rounding up her stuffed toys everytime we switched rooms, as she would only carry one and then cry at you until you went and got the others VBG. 









Kris earned her CD with a high in class, she loved doing obedience. But loved putting her own twist on things. I was showing her in Open one weekend under Merlin Vanderkinder, and sent her over the broad jump. She trotted up to the jump and then very carefully walked on every board (not stepping on the ground) all the way across...He asked me how long it took to train her to do that...she had never done this before. She earned her Temperment Certification at 17 months of age in California (National), and she did this for someone else (as I was in college and couldn't make the show). At 7 years of age she earned her Herding Instinct Certification, truthfully she didn't want to do anything with those silly sheep but I asked her too and she always responded in kind.









But her place to shine was the conformation ring. I first showed her at 10 months of age (4 shows), the first two shows she got the feeling of the ring...then there was no stopping her. The third and forth show she picked up two 5 point wins going BOB, Group 4th, Group 1st and a Best Puppy In Show. She would complete her Championship later with all group placements. But the thing that was amazing wasn't the wins (though I loved them), it was her love of showing. She would start screaming as soon as you hit the show grounds (my competitors would often comment that the shepherds had arrived). You had to be careful walking past a ring, because she would jump into it given half a chance.


















She had two litter for me, unfortunatly I never ended up keeping anything. I do feel I have a part of her, as Connor is her great nephew.









Then slowly time got away from us. She lost her hearing, her sight and then even her mind. But it wasn't those things that took her away. Cancer was the final factor. She was those life changing dogs. She was my Kissangel, my baby, my sweatheart and I still miss ya Kris (every d... day). 

Multi Group Winner,Ch.Sunflower's Kissin Kris CD,TC,HIC,OFA "Kris"
May 17, 1994 - Oct. 23, 2006
(this picture was taken a week before I lost her)









Love mom


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a wonderful tribute to an exceptional dog.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

What a fantastic dog she was, and she was gorgeous!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful girl Kris was and what a nice tribute to her. She sounds like she was the perfect companion and a great ambassador of the breed. It's no wonder you miss her so much.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

This is a beautiful tribute to her. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

What an absolutely beautiful tribute to her. I am in tears now. Kris was a beautiful girl. I could feel the love you have from her reading that. It sounds like she was an excellent friend and companion to you. Thanks for sharing her story with us.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute. She sounds like she was one amazing dog.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so grateful to you for sharing your great dog with us! The pictures, the story, the thoughtful rememberance -- what a blessing she was and continues to be! Until you meet again! God bless you! Tanya


----------

